# Installing virtualbox guest addition in host



## Galadrim (May 24, 2019)

So, I am running my FreeBSD in virtualbox host is Ubuntu 19.04. And I want to get the IP of the bridged interface of the freeBSD host in headless mode. In order to do this i have to have virtual box guest additions installed but to do this I found only method described here. The problem is that in this method i have to install this inside the guest. Is there any method to install guest additions in host?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 24, 2019)

When you install emulators/virtualbox-ose, one of the options shown you is to check `guestadditions`.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 24, 2019)

Galadrim said:


> Is there any method to install guest additions in host?



Technically you can install a guest additions in the host but that will not work at all. That said, you need to install in the guest. You probably want the *nox11* version since you are running headless: emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions-nox11


----------

